# Windows 8 to 8.1



## oldandtired (Sep 16, 2010)

I have reviewed all the details I could find with regard to upgrading from Windows 8 to 8.1, but I have been unable to find a definitive answer to a couple of questions. My first question is regarding third party software. Will the software/programs (not to be confused with 'apps') currently installed on the Windows 8 system still be there after performing the upgrade to 8.1 or will they have to be reinstalled? My second question is with regard to Internet Explorer. I understand that the upgrade to 8.1 will change IE to 11. Unfortunately, this version is not compatible with sites and/or programs I need to use for my work. Can IE11 be removed after the upgrade so that a previous version can be used? I realize these may seem like very basic questions, but I just can't figure out why I can't find the answers to them! :sad:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi check the compatibility centre Update to Windows 8.1: FAQ - Microsoft Windows Help
have you tried using IE 11 compatibility view


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

It is hard to say whether all of your third party programs will remain. I can say that all that I had installed were functional after the upgrade. I did need to reinstall Microsoft store apps however.

Update to Windows 8.1: FAQ - Microsoft Windows Help

You will be unable to remove IE 11 after the upgrade. It is the standard for Windows 8.1

Have you tried compatibility view settings in IE 11?


----------



## oldandtired (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you for the responses. My biggest concern is IE 11. Unfortunately, a website that I NEED to connect to for work is not compatible with IE 11. I have another computer running Windows 7 and an automatic update put in IE 11. This particular site would not display content and when I contacted their support department, I was instructed to uninstall IE 11, which of course took care of the issue. My Windows 8 computer was purchased so that I could work away from home, but if upgrading to 8.1 is going to hinder my ability to do this, then I won't be able to do the upgrade. I suppose this will eventually cause more problems down the road!!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What about other browsers does the site support them


----------



## oldandtired (Sep 16, 2010)

That's a good question joeten. I'll have to look into that! Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You have a few to choose from Chrome,FireFox,Opera there are more.
Your welcome


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just run IE 11 in compatibility mode for websites that don't work.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Just run IE 11 in compatibility mode for websites that don't work.


Good Luck on this idea as I tried it but remember IE is a part of the OS and as such that won't work any way I can see Chief!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

IE in compatibility mode will run websites in IE 10 mode or even IE 9.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

How do you get it to work? For me it is greyed out on both machines.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Settings (Gear Icon) > Compatibility View Settings > Type in the website > Press Add.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Rich did you try the gear icon and developers tools and see if you can enable it from there


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Aha thanks guys I never noticed that before so I will have to try it.


----------

